# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Лето, солнце, жара

## ehriona

Лето конечно еще за горами, но в принципе если лететь в ОАЭ то позагарать можно. Только не
забудьте купальник поярче - https://mathilda.com.ua/kupalniki
А бренд Seafolly в этом поможет! Самые прекрасные и яркие
коллекции у этого бренда. Доставка очень быстрая, рекомендую!

----------

